# Question Regarding Updates



## departuresong (Apr 30, 2010)

This isn't meant as an insult or anything to Butterfree, but I was wondering: do you still have plans to update these forums? I've been thinking about the forums two or three years ago, and I remember how excited everybody would be when a new moderator was chosen, or when a new forum feature came into existence, or a new style was made. The Mafia forum has also been empty since the dawn of this version of the forum.

I don't mean to be prodding; I'd consider this more of a check-in.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh, I'm still _planning_ to finish the Mafia hack and remake all the styles we lost. It's just that planning it tends not to translate to actually _doing_ it when there is so much other stuff to do, online and offline. I don't know when I'll get around to it.

As for features and moderators, I don't exactly feel they are lacking at the moment, and making new ones just for the sake of "updating" the forums seems kind of silly and pointless to me.


----------



## Tailsy (May 1, 2010)

What Butterfree means to say is 'What'choo talkin' 'bout Willis?!'.

But the idea of Butterfree ever saying that made me dissolve into endless giggles.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (May 3, 2010)

Is it really necessary to keep the Mafia forum locked, though? Unless the hack you'll eventually get around to making will require a pristine forum, is there any reason not to open it and just let people use it the way they were before the crash? There's obviously interest in running some games now looking at the Games forum (also: *kicks Midnight*), and new people keep asking "why is it empty why is it locked" anyway... might as well use it, right?


----------



## Tarvos (May 4, 2010)

Or you could remove it altogether if you don't play mafia anyhow. (that's not patronising, but if nobody uses it then why does the forum exist?)


----------



## Butterfree (May 4, 2010)

Well, if I made the hack it would work pretty differently, and it's not as if people can't make Mafia games in the Forum Games forum already, so I don't quite see the need.


----------



## Tarvos (May 4, 2010)

Yeah but if they're playing mafia in forum games then there's no need to have a separate subforum for it - you can always remake the forum when you've finished the hack.


----------

